# Is it worth giving out Flyers or are they just binned.



## Spicetag (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello all,
I was just seeing if it worth giving out flyers or if it is a waste of time. I read that only 2% of people take notice. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

it all depends who you give them to and if the flyers say something that will bring customers back, like an exclusive discount or free item. Simple flyers with your brand or info wont be as effective as if you give the people a reason to call you or go to your site


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a tough call. Sometimes giving a discount works and sometimes they just toss them. If you can offer one offs, that might be a niche to go after so mention that on your flier.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree that it depends on who you give them to. For example if you are a skate shop and go to local skate parks and hand them out, that may fair better than being a skate shop and going to a local mall and handing them out to everyone that passes. Reaching your target audience is the key. Also as mentioned having something that grabs their attention like a coupon on the flyer will be very helpful.


Good luck with it all!


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Why not integrate a QR code program to a business card or even your flyers for more dramatic and engaging repsonse? The QR code can be linked to your website, Facebook page, an order form, a YouTube video or even just have your v-card information. They are really simple to set up and use and make the "hand off" that much more engaging when you give someone some material.

You can also print the same QR code on your t-shirt as well and drive more interactions that way.

Good luck!

-M


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Spicetag said:


> Hello all,
> I was just seeing if it worth giving out flyers or if it is a waste of time. I read that only 2% of people take notice. Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Jordan


I don't think flyers are a waste of time at all, but the following must be considered:

Design: 
I've received flyers and read them and I've received flyers and tossed them. Carefully consider your design and content; be clear and brief. Give a reason to respond by using a coupon or an offer.

Distribution:
I still find that personal calls are best. If you can go yourself, go. If you can't, hire an energetic student or two. Go into places that can use your services. be brief and positive. It's amazing how many businesses can be reached in one morning. The personal visit is remembered and appreciated. Some may ask for extra flyers to pass on. 

Cost:
Where I live, (Ireland) the difference in cost for flyers between printing companies is staggering. On my last run of 5000 flyers, I paid what one company was charging for 500 fllyers of the same size! Shop around.

We went out yesterday morning and placed about 250 flyers in businesses. We stopped at lunchtime. One order was placed on the spot and we received two orders today. Several more inquired. Hopefully more will come in. Regardless, it was well worth our time and when it's done on a regular basis, it keeps your name out there.


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say it depends on who you are targeting with the flyers!! If you are dropin the under car windscreens them no but if you are handing out to potential customers direct then can be very handy advertising tool


----------



## digidigits (Jul 17, 2011)

Whenever I've received a flyer it was mostly for a service company, an event, a contest, or a store opening. 

I've never really gotten a flyer for a tshirt. However I've seen t shirt and skateboard companies place stickers cleverly on vending machines, stop signs, the back of movie theater seats, buses, in bathroom stalls, malls, colleges, at skate parks, and general public places. The stickers had their logo, QR code, and a website on it. 

I've heard a few people get fines for placing stickers in public places. However if you live in a "Street Art" friendly area, it shouldn't be much of an issue and would be more effective than passing out flyers. Well, unless the flyers feature a contest to win a Ipad.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

digidigits said:


> I've heard a few people get fines for placing stickers in public places. However if you live in a "Street Art" friendly area, it shouldn't be much of an issue and would be more effective than passing out flyers. Well, unless the flyers feature a contest to win a Ipad.



yep because where I live, you will get fined for placing stickers and signs in public places. Especially on phone polls and stop signs. Each morning they have city employees riding around in trucks removing them, and because people put their business info on the signs, they can't deny it and end up paying $25 for each sign removed.


----------



## digidigits (Jul 17, 2011)

If your t shirt company is all about being a rebel, doing something risk taking, like posting stickers with the risk of being fined, ties into your image. In terms of cost vs impact, $25 may not be that bad if it could lead to a few t shirt sells. Running an ad in the newspaper can run $10,000 per day, doing internet ads on a popular blog can cost $5,000, and tv ads can cost $20,000 just to run (to produce a tv ad can cost $5,000+). So getting a $25 fine for placing a sticker isn't that bad. Just make sure to find out how much the fines are in your area before you go out and place stickers. 

However, if you fear getting fine ask some local business owners if you can place a sticker in their shop or an ad in their flyer/newsletter/mailing list. There is no violation for putting a sticker inside a private place, as long as you get the owners permission.

Try to find business owners who align with your company's image; if you make t shirts that appeals to skateboarders than go to skate shops, make nerd shirts go to indie coffee shops, make shirts that appeal to sports fan go to a sports bar, and etc. You may have to pay or your could barter your tees to get your stickers placed in their shop. But if you can get your message in front of your target demo and get some sales, than its worth it.


----------

